# Ida / Cookridge Hospital, Leeds - June 2013.



## jjstenso (Jun 23, 2013)

*IDA * - *I*nternational *D*erp *A*wards.

Winner of best derp small/medium hospital in the immediate Leeds area. 

Visited with GeoVSometimes on a whim. Geo had been here 3 years prior and seen the lot prior to demolition. I went a couple of months later to find a pile of bricks where the good bits used to be. Looked then at the semi demolished, modern boiler house, but it was poo. On seeing recent photos of this bit pop up over the last few months, it was a worthy Sunday morning's local wander. I even used a tripod...

Good vintage, good decay - nil vandalism, two thumbs up. 


 





Doorways


 



 


Corridors.


 



 


Bits & Pieces


 



 




​


----------



## perjury saint (Jun 23, 2013)

*Like it!! *


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jun 23, 2013)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Neverwillchange (Jun 23, 2013)

Very cool thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Wombat (Jun 23, 2013)

Quality shots there
Liking that


----------



## jjstenso (Jun 24, 2013)

perjury saint said:


> *Like it!! *



Cheers Splorejury


----------



## gigi (Jun 24, 2013)

This is great!


----------

